# Mathews Super Soft Cam?



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I would trade a little speed for smoothness with my Rival Pro as well. Although I did not buy it for finger shooting I ahve set it up for fingers as a back up for my Oneida as I have a big comp coming up and I need a back up.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

When I ordered my Conquest, I got both sets of cams and cables. The Matthews dealer got it for me for an extra $35 or so (maybe slightly more). At the time I was unsure which cam I wanted to shoot. The Matthews guy made me what I thought was a great deal to have both options.

I started off with the SS cams. Very, very smooth. But honestly, I had been shooting an Ovation with 80% let off and a hard wall fairly well. So I had the cams switched out. All that happened in late fall, and I haven't really fooled with the new set up. 

Not much help I know. Maybe I'll be able to tell you more later.


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Had one...*

I had a Conquest 3 with the SS cam and didn't like it at all, nor have I ever met anyone who did. It was, as noted above, very smooth, but I never shot it very well - or consistently - at all. I switched to the Mini Max cam and my shooting improved considerably. I found out well after the fact that, at least at the time, not a single limited pro shooter for Mathews shot the SS cam, which tells me something.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have always wanted to try one for my Conquest but they never seem to pop up in the UK in SS-EL size or any size for that matter.

You could put them on a Rival Pro but..... you will need the idler wheel from a Maxcam aswell as the new Super Soft cam.

New strings and cables as well but you would have to play with the lengths of these as it is not a standard cam for this bow. 

A good starting point would be to look at the difference in string and cable lengths for the Conquest with a Max and a Mini Maxcam and duplicate this on the string and cable lengths of the Rival Pro.

You will gain poundage in this conversion and increase brace height due to the larger cam and idler diameter, you wil loose your warranty

A good project if you have the time :darkbeer:


----------

